# The Prestigious Palmetto Pig Pickin'



## Jack W. (Mar 2, 2006)

March 10 -11 

Ladson Fairgrounds.  Ladson SC.  (Suburban Charleston)

Me, Finney, Jethro, Mary, Michael, and a few others will try our hand at Whole Hog, Shoulders, Ribs and an Anything Butt contest.  The competition is consistently good and gathers some of the best on the circuits.  Pig Pounda Kappa, Jack's Old South, Carolina Traveler, Stumps BBQ, BS Pitmeister, just to drop a few names.  If you would like to see the field go to www.oldecharlestownesertoma.org and click on Team Sites.  To keep consistent and to avoid confusion we will be "Pigs on the Wing".  If you're going to be in town come on by.  There will be plenty of groceries and great Q!

We'll miss you Cappy.


You know we'll cook...

Good Q!

JacK


----------



## Finney (Mar 2, 2006)

*Groceries and great Q! *

*I'll be there!*  

Oh yeah... I was already going to be there. #-o


----------



## Bobberqer (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey Jack .. what's  the team name.. got the outlaws heading there next w/e.. will tell em stop by and have a looky see.. they're the one lookin for the caterin out in Johns Island


----------



## Jack W. (Mar 4, 2006)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Hey Jack .. what's  the team name.. got the outlaws heading there next w/e.. will tell em stop by and have a looky see.. they're the one lookin for the caterin out in Johns Island



I'll be in site 64.  From the main entrance we are all the way on the other side of the lake.  It's easier to find site numbers than names.  We go by: Pigs on the Wing.


----------



## BigGQ (Mar 5, 2006)

Wish I could be there with you guys...I will be in spirit.  I'll have to call and check in.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 5, 2006)

Good Luck Jack.  Give them heck.  I'll be down your way on April 14, 15 at Kings Mountain.


----------

